# Former Sparks player accused of sexual assault



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

*Sparks player accused of sexual assault*

http://www.nbc4.tv/sports/2402764/detail.html 

Oh my God...:no::banana:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I am so DISGUSTED after reading this.....

I don't even know what to say.

:no:


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

wow


unbelieveable

definitely one sick individual to take pictures and email them to people

quite the admission of guilt


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

wow... that is a BAD wow, for the record. The first report I read from YAHOO/AP didn't have this in it.




> Byears and three men who have no connection to the Sparks allegedly raped the victim at a party following a June 5 game against the Sacramento Monarchs at Staples Center, according to broadcast reports.
> 
> The men allegedly raped the player and Byears allegedly penetrated the player with an object described as a sex toy, media reports stated.
> 
> ...


:sigh: 

If this is true, it is absolutely TERRIBLE.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> "I came in through the back door," she (Byears) told the magazine.


There's your confession right there.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Somebody is definately gonna get sued for this...what the hell is it about L.A., anyway??



This begs the obvious question: Which will harm their league more...The WNBA incident or the Kobe saga?

Right now, since Kobe hasn't had his trial...I'd have to say the WNBA incident, I know others will disagree but the stuff already described is absolutely sick and graphic. And it's not like the WNBA needed an incident like this. They aren't exactly the most important thing to Stern right now...


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Geez!*

Another talented individual making her dreams/talent go down the drain. If LaTasha Byears did do this henious act, what the heck for?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

As a woman this infuriates me..

[rant] Women have enough issues to deal with. Enough double-standards that go against us. When women start taking the worst aspects of men and hurting their fellow ladies we might as well give up completely. There's a reason why few women are serial killers and most women aren't sexual devients. In most cases we are forced to be stronger mentally for our children and to survive in a male dominated society. Now we're going to have women rape other women with a bunch of guys and dildos? Shame on her if she did this. This world is tough enough without women starting to act in this manner. [end rant]

I really love men and can't wait to meet the right guy but stuff like this reminds me of how hard it can be. Sorry for the rant. This is just horrifying.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I, like Gym Rat, read a different report without the objects/sex toy thing... wow! 

I always wondered why the Sparks just upped and waived Latasha Byears... she was a big part of that team and was their main enforcer. Ever since the WNBA started I always thought she was one breakdown away from being Brandy Reed.

Its too bad that the victim won't get too much, since WNBA players make next to nothing... and well, ex-WNBA players even make less than that.

STuart


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah this is really sick. I doubt that this gets anywhere near the exposure the Kobe thing gets, thus I don't think it will really hurt the WNBA, anymore then it is now.


----------



## doger30 (May 3, 2003)

i just wanted to know who she raped. i mean that is crazy.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

The LACK of media coverage on this is mindblowing...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>doger30</b>!
> i just wanted to know who she raped. i mean that is crazy.


Why would you want to know that? I hope I never know who she did that to.


----------



## doger30 (May 3, 2003)

well she is very well manly, and the reason i wanted to know who itwas is i wanted to know if it was a week player or someone like her. that's all


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SignGuyDino</b>!
> The LACK of media coverage on this is mindblowing...


Like I said, I was not surprised by the lack of media coverage. I almost expect it, because it has to do with a WNBA player. If this was with an NBA player "gangraping" a WNBA player or a regular woman, this would be on every station even with the blackout being reported on.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Sick.. :no:


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Stupid actions!*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> As a woman this infuriates me..
> 
> [rant] Women have enough issues to deal with. Enough double-standards that go against us. When women start taking the worst aspects of men and hurting their fellow ladies we might as well give up completely. There's a reason why few women are serial killers and most women aren't sexual devients. In most cases we are forced to be stronger mentally for our children and to survive in a male dominated society. Now we're going to have women rape other women with a bunch of guys and dildos? Shame on her if she did this. This world is tough enough without women starting to act in this manner. [end rant]
> ...




I agree with you totally, Lizzy. Women have worked for years just to get where we are today, and have enough to worry about without having to be done in by other women! LaTasha Byears 'should' know about that (I emphasize 'should'; doesn't mean she does know). I'm curious to know what was going on in her mind at the time and why she was even thinking it. Just STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sour:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

So does this mean that latasha is a les? I want to know who she raped because i want to know why it took her so long to say something. Micheal Cooper probably knew about it.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

This si not good for the image of the WNBA


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> So does this mean that latasha is a les? I want to know who she raped because i want to know why it took her so long to say something. Micheal Cooper probably knew about it.


I don't think it took the victim a long time to report the rape. I think it took the media a long time to break the story. I am sure that is why the Sparks released Byers and the Sparks organization was aware of the investigation and incident.

And it shouldn't matter who the victim is, we should respect her privacy. Hasn't she suffered enough without everyone knowing who she is?


Why does it matter to everyone who the victim is?


----------

